
The Accelerator Wall: A New Problem for a Post-Moore’s Law World - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/processors/the-accelerator-wall-a-new-problem-for-a-post-moores-law-world
======
sarosh
Also interesting was the benchmark construction for GPUs: "we have selected 24
popular game benchmarks including Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, GTA V, and Portal
2. Figure 5 shows the results of five applications (other applications show
similar trends). Each of the presented applications was tested on over 20
different GPUs and normalized to the oldest GPU chip evaluated"
[http://parallel.princeton.edu/papers/wall-
hpca19.pdf](http://parallel.princeton.edu/papers/wall-hpca19.pdf)

